# 16 week old australorp cockerel or pullet



## LRavis

hello! I'm new to the chicken world and I got 6 pullets, but...I'm growing worried about one...my little Matilda has a big red wattle and comb, but I've read that is common with this breed, she is very friendly, no laying or crowing...I've also read Roos let the hens eat first and she is always the first to eat, always...I'm praying Matilda is not a Matt. What do y'all think?


----------



## robin416

I'm not going to venture a guess since I'm wrong more than I'm right but someone will be by to let you know. A side shot of Matilda would be helpful, one that isn't in the shade. Feather patterning tells a lot about sex. 

Mature roosters will call the girls, teenage boys? Not so much.


----------



## LRavis

Do these help?


----------



## robin416

The pic needs to be on the side the sun is shining to show feather definition. 

I might be putting you through this and someone will come along and say, well can't you tell it's a . . . and so obvious.


----------



## LRavis

Here's a few more, I can try to get some more clear and defined tomorrow...


----------



## robin416

Yeah, that's better. I'm going to go holler at a couple of those that are better at sexing birds than I am. Get them to put in their two cents.


----------



## LRavis

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sylie

I have 2 australorps and at this age I have to say roo, In a couple of the pictures I think I see a long tail feather starting out (these are called sickle feathers) and look at those feet! (no offense to the chicken but big feet and thick legs are one of the secondary indicators of a roo)


----------



## dawg53

If it were a rooster it wouldve been crowing by now. My little Blue Wyandotte roo started attempting to crow at almost 6 weeks old. I see no hackle feathers on your bird.


----------



## robin416

And there you go, no one has a solid idea yet.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> If it were a rooster it wouldve been crowing by now. My little Blue Wyandotte roo started attempting to crow at almost 6 weeks old. I see no hackle feathers on your bird.


Except there is the oddball once in a while that doesn't crow early. I've had them be months old before they let loose. I think they were quietly practicing before they let the world at large hear their voices.


----------



## LRavis

Here are a few close up of the tail...maybe these will help?? I also saw "her" jump on another one's back but there was no tail swiping or anything I've read that could be asserting dominance with hens??


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Except there is the oddball once in a while that doesn't crow early. I've had them be months old before they let loose. I think they were quietly practicing before they let the world at large hear their voices.


I've only owned one Black Australorp. It was my first and last Australorp I ever owned. 
It was a hen and it changed sex, started crowing and growing spurs. I culled it.


----------



## dawg53

LRavis said:


> Here are a few close up of the tail...maybe these will help?? I also saw "her" jump on another one's back but there was no tail swiping or anything I've read that could be asserting dominance with hens??


I've seen hens do that as well. Anyway, good luck with whatever it is.


----------



## mitzy123point

Definitely would say rooster, I’ve had ones not crow at 6 months, if they are below hens, other roosters or slow maturing they won’t crow just yet. He’s pretty though. For me the tail is a give away, how some tail feathers are dropping down like a rooster where hens will point straight up.


----------



## LRavis

Is there any chance? I’m not wanting to accept I have to get rid of it


----------



## robin416

You can wait and see to be absolutely certain.


----------



## Sylie

What is the reason that you have to get rid of a rooster? Is it city ordinance or worried about the hens? or...

The reason I ask is that you've already been told that some roosters don't crow until they get a little older. So if a rooster is against city ordinance most likely it is because of crowing. Wait and see if he crows. My neighbors growing up had a rooster that never crowed a day in his life but was all rooster in every other way, protected the girls, sired some beautiful chicks, etc. He just never crowed.


----------



## LRavis

Sylie said:


> What is the reason that you have to get rid of a rooster? Is it city ordinance or worried about the hens? or...
> 
> The reason I ask is that you've already been told that some roosters don't crow until they get a little older. So if a rooster is against city ordinance most likely it is because of crowing. Wait and see if he crows. My neighbors growing up had a rooster that never crowed a day in his life but was all rooster in every other way, protected the girls, sired some beautiful chicks, etc. He just never crowed.


We live out in the country so I think we can have a roo, although we have cranky neighbor not too far from us. Honestly, we're not looking for more chicks, I'm kind of afraid to break open an egg for breakfast and their being a dead baby in there like formed because it's been fertilized I'd just die, and I'm nervous it'd be agressive around me and my children. We got "her" after our original pullets and she was picked on terribly at first so the kids felt bad and have really taken a liking to "her" so we've all become kind of attached. I only have five other pullets so I'm worried about them too.


----------



## mitzy123point

LRavis said:


> We live out in the country so I think we can have a roo, although we have cranky neighbor not too far from us. Honestly, we're not looking for more chicks, I'm kind of afraid to break open an egg for breakfast and their being a dead baby in there like formed because it's been fertilized I'd just die, and I'm nervous it'd be agressive around me and my children. We got "her" after our original pullets and she was picked on terribly at first so the kids felt bad and have really taken a liking to "her" so we've all become kind of attached. I only have five other pullets so I'm worried about them too.


I have had roosters for YEARS and have never cracked open a chick! I collect eggs daily or sometimes when lazy every few days, if I have a broody I make sure to collect daily other than that there shouldn't be a problem. I have had aggressive roosters but if you like this one I would keep him until you know, typically at 6 months is when they show their worst personality. By a year they have their true personality  I have had a pen with one rooster and 3 girls until I put him in a breeding pen (about 4 months) they were all fine, he loved his girls and they loved him, he was very kind to them and didn't pluck feathers or over breed them. I would keep him until he gives you a reason not to. I love having roosters! They will literally give their lives to save their hens! I saw someone's rooster fought and killed a hawk while keeping all of his girls safe! My bantam fought off a hawk long enough for the whole flock to escape and he made it out with just a few missing feathers! Great peace of mind having a rooster!


----------



## robin416

Mitzi isn't being hyperbolic, roosters do add so much to a flock that has nothing to do with reproduction. 

If you find that he's got negative traits you can't tolerate pair him up with one of the pullets, chances are you could sell them as a pair and be more assured that he doesn't end up in someone's stew pot.


----------



## LRavis

Is it typical for a roo to be bossed around by the girls? If he is a late bloomer? It still gets put in its place by the others. Also, is it typical behavior for a roo to be friendly? It’s always the first to come to me, eats out of my hand, and lets me pick it up and hold it. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## robin416

Don't apologize. If someone doesn't ask then no one would have the information they're looking for.

The girls could be telling him not to get too big for his britches. Young boys can be quite obnoxious when the hormones start raging.

And that can switch when he matures. At this young age you can't really know how any of them are going to be until they've reached maturity. It would be great if he continues that behavior later.


----------



## mitzy123point

I've actually found that the more the hens pick on one the more likely they are to be a rooster  they're trying to put him in his place and make sure he has manners. With other hens they'll peck them while eating once or twice to show a pecking order but then they're pretty much good  I find it much easier introducing pullets than roos at least on the one being added. Most of my roosters have been sweet at a young age and have stayed like that, I have one that will fly onto my shoulder to get morning kisses  that being said I have also had my fair share of sweet roosters who went psycho  but it has been much less often for me. I like to make sure my roosters know I am dominant, if you watch two roosters together, the dominant one will charge the other one every once in a while just a small little run that keeps the other rooster on his toes and knowing his place, I do the same and it works very well for me


----------



## LRavis

I may consider keeping my BA now, but I have one more "pullet" I'm not 100% certain on, just because I don't know very much about Brahmas...what do y'all think the gender of this one is...


----------



## robin416

I'm going for girl only because I like that bird so much I want you to keep it. 

I'll yell at dawg, he has them and would probably know better what it is.


----------



## LRavis

robin416 said:


> I'm going for girl only because I like that bird so much I want you to keep it.
> 
> I'll yell at dawg, he has them and would probably know better what it is.


Ok thank you! She is the other favorite of the kids, I think they may cry if it's a boy as well, I probably would too


----------



## dawg53

I've never owned a Light Brahma rooster. The one in your pic looks kinda rooish, but more comb should be showing. To me, it's a toss up. The only way for sure is if any one of them attempts to crow. Yeah I know, a cop out lol.
Where's NM156? He's darn good at sexing birds!


----------

